# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία στο Εξωτερικό >  Ιστιοφόρο Elissa (Χριστόφορος, Αχαιός)

## Ellinis

To ιστιοφορο ΕLISSA ναυπηγήθηκε το 1877 στα σκωτσέζικα ναυπηγεία Alexander Hall & Co. για έναν άγγλο έμπορο και μετέφερε διάφορα εμπορεύματα, από βαμβάκι εώς μπανάνες, σε κάθε γωνιά του κόσμου.Το 1897, με την εποχή των ιστιοφόρων να φτάνει στο τέλος της,πουλήθηκε σε Νορβηγούς και μετονομάστηκε FJIELD ενώ το 1918 τοποθετήθηκε μια μικρή μηχανή. Το 1920 πουλήθηκε σε Σουδούς που το μετονόμασαν GUSTAF και το 1936 αφαιρέθηκε η πλώρη clipper και τοποθετήθηκε ένα μικρό κομοδέσιο με γέφυρα ενώ απέκτησε νέα μηχανή.

Gustaf.jpg
πηγή με επιπλέον φωτογραφίες

Το 1960 ήρθε στην Ελλάδα αγορασμένο από τους Α.Καβαδά & Δ.Βασιλάτο και ονομάστηκε ΧΡΙΣΤΟΦΟΡΟΣ. Το 1961 το σκάφος, που δεν είχε πια τους ιστούς του, εντοπίστηκε από έναν αμερικάνο ιστορικό που αναγνώρισε την ιστορική του αξία και αμέσως άρχισε μια εκστρατεία για τη διάσωση του. Τα χρόνια περνούσαν και το σκάφος άλλαξε ιδιοκτήτες το 1968 και το μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΧΑΙΟΣ και το 1969 σε PIONEER ενώ είχε αλλάξεικαι πάλι μηχανή.

Για κάποια περίοδο το σκάφος είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί ως λαθραίο τσιγαράδικο μεταξύ Γιουγκοσλαβίας και Ιταλίας και για αυτό το 1970 το κατέσχεσαν οι ελληνικές αρχές.

Όταν κατάφεραν να το αγοράσουν οι αμερικάνοι το 1975 είχε φτάσει ήδη έξω από ένα διαλυτήριο στο Πέραμα.Το 1977 ξεκίνησαν οι επισκευές έτσι ώστε να γίνει πάλι αξιόπλοο και το Δεκέμβριο του 1978 το πλοίο ξεκίνησε ρυμουλκούμενο για το ταξίδι ως το Galveston του Τέξας. Εκεί συνεχίστηκαν οι επισκευές και η επαναφορά του πλοίου στα αρχικά του σχέδια. Το 1982 το ELISSA άνοιξε στο κοινό και ταυτόχρονα ξεκίνησε τα πρώτα του ταξίδια. Σήμερα αποτελεί ένα στολίδι στο Texas Seaport Museum.

elissa.jpg
Πηγή με πολλές φωτογραφίες

----------


## Appia_1978

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία, Άρη. Σε ευχαριστούμε που τη μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας! 
Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε μερικά στοιχεία για αυτό όπως καταγράφονται στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1883.

Όταν πρωτοκατασκευάστηκε είχε καθαρή χωρητικότητα 431 κόρους (κοχ), καθαρή χωρητικότητα 409 κόρους, μήκος 45,6 μέτρα, πλάτος 8,5 μέτρα, βάθος* 4,42 μέτρα, το κάσαρο είχε μήκος 10,36 μέτρα και το καμπούνι είχε μήκος 5,8 μέτρα.

Είναι κατασκευασμένο από σίδερο και οπως καταλαβαίνουμε από τη συντομογραφία Bk μετά το όνομα είχε ιστιοφορία μπάρκου (ή γαβάρα όπως αλλιώς είναι γνωστή) πρακτικά δεν είχε τετράγωνα πανιά στη μετζάνα (στο πρυμιό άλμπουρο). Είχε διακριτικό κλήσης (όχι ασυρμάτου αλλά με σινιάλα με σημαίες) WVKG
Ellissa.jpgΠηγή 

Στην ιστορία του άλλαξε πολλές φορές ιστιοφορία μέχρι που καταργήθηκε τελείως για να ξανατοποθετηθέι όταν αναπαλαιώθηκε. Στο βιβλίο *εδώ* (ξεφυλλίζοντας τις σελίδες) μπορούμε να δούμε αρκετές φωτογραφίες από την ιστορία του.

*Το ύψος από την κουβέρτα μέχρι το κάτω μέρος του αμπαριού

----------


## Ellinis

Υπάρχουν μερικά ενδιαφέροντα βίντεο από τις μετατροπές του ELISSA στο Πέραμα το 1977-79 με εικόνες μιας άλλης εποχής.
Στο βίντεο εδώ βλέπουμε την ανέλκυση του σκάφους το 1977 στο καρνάγιο και πως ξεκίνησαν να το καθαρίζουν από την στρειδώνα, ενώ πίσω φαίνεται και το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ ΜΑΓΚΝΑ λίγο πριν πουληθεί. 
Εδώ βλέπουμε εργασίες στο εσωτερικό του κύτους με την χαρακτηριστική τεχνοτροπία της εποχής των ιστιοφόρων. 
Εδώ το βλέπουμε να καθελκύεται (στο 07.00) το 1978 με την πλώρη του να έχει αποκασταθεί στην αρχική μορφή "κλίπερ".

Τέλος, εδώ υπάρχει ένα πολύ όμορφο ντοκιμαντέρ για την πλούσια ιστορία του σκάφους με εικόνες από το Πέραμα. Το πλοίο σώθηκε και τελικά έγινε μουσείο επειδή ένας ιδιαίτερος άνθρωπος, ο Peter Throckmorton, περαστικός από τον Πειραιά αναγνώρισε στις γραμμές του αυτές ενός παλαιού ιστιοφόρου. Για το ποιός ήταν ο Throckmorton υπάρχουν κάποια ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία εδώ.

Για την ιστορία του πλοίου και όσα έγιναν στον Πέραμα έχουν γραφτεί διάφορα άρθρα, όπως αυτό εδώ (σελίδες 11-25) αλλά και όπως αυτό που φιλοξένησε το περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής" στο πρόσφατο τεύχος Ιουλίου-Αυγούστου.

Screenshot_2020-12-16 GreMDIS - Product Applications.jpg

----------

